

Ask HN: please review my iPhone app, Cube Paint, or What I am doing wrong? - smikhanov
http://www.swoolt.com/cubepaint/hackernews.html

======
az
Maybe before someone tries to leave your app, you 'pop up' a survey asking how
they liked it. Get them to add their own answers so you can hear more how they
feel about your app and see what's bothering them.

There are plenty of people on youtube that review products, one comes to mind
is iJustine. I know she accepts requests and she has a very large following.
Send her a request and maybe she can do your app some justice.

Post videos to youtube as well to promote the app from twitter. Is it on
facebook? Vimeo?

~~~
smikhanov
Don't think that survey might help. This person is leaving the app, so he just
wants the developers to stop bugging him.

Video (and YouTube reviews) sounds like a huge missed opportunity, thanks.

~~~
az
I disagree. Users aren't necessarily leaving your app because they don't like
it. You can always offer them an option to opt out of the survey, but a 2
question survey is very valuable to you as a developer. "Please rate your
experience, 1-5" "Would you suggest this to a friend? Why"

Also, did you blog about it? Try getting other bloggers to review your product
and offer then an incentive for it.

------
kleinsch
Aside from the popup on first launch, there's no help screen, so I can't
figure out how to arrange things properly. I tried visiting the gallery and
it's not sized for an iPhone screen, so I have to scroll around to see the
entire picture.

I think in the process of developing this, you may have used it too much to
see any usability problems. I'd suggest finding someone who's never used your
app before and physically watch them use it for the first time. Most
importantly: don't say a word to help them! You want to see what it's like for
first-time users of your application. After they're done, get their feedback
on whether they'd use it again or not. This should only take a couple minutes.
If you do this with 2-3 people, you'll realize a few things you could do to
make the first use more compelling.

